# Sony RX100 MKII accessories?



## Gino (Dec 15, 2013)

I'm planning on purchasing the Sony RX100 MK II, and I'm looking for some advice on a LCD screen protector and lens filter. 

I'd like to purchase a LCD screen protector, and I'm considering the Giottos SP83015 LCD screen protector, which is supposed to fit the RX100, but the reviews on the B&H website state that the SP83015 does not fit the LCD screen exactly. Is there a different Giottos model number that will fit the RX100 MK II better...how about the SP8306? 

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/746398-REG/Giottos_SP83015_Aegis_Multi_Layer_Screen_Protector.html

Also, does anyone have a recommendation for a lens filter for the RX100 MK II, or should I go without one?

Thanks


----------



## Dylan777 (Dec 16, 2013)

Gino said:


> I'm planning on purchasing the Sony RX100 MK II, and I'm looking for some advice on a LCD screen protector and lens filter.
> 
> I'd like to purchase a LCD screen protector, and I'm considering the Giottos SP83015 LCD screen protector, which is supposed to fit the RX100, but the reviews on the B&H website state that the SP83015 does not fit the LCD screen exactly. Is there a different Giottos model number that will fit the RX100 MK II better...how about the SP8306?
> 
> ...



I bought the original Sony version, couldn't be happier: http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/907016-REG/Sony_PCK_LM15_LCD_Protective_Cover.html


----------



## Gino (Dec 16, 2013)

Dylan777 said:


> Gino said:
> 
> 
> > I'm planning on purchasing the Sony RX100 MK II, and I'm looking for some advice on a LCD screen protector and lens filter.
> ...



Dylan, thanks for the reply. Does the Sony LCD protector have an anti-reflective coating i.e. how does it perform on sunny days with glare/reflections? 

I was leaning toward the Giottos LCD protector, because it has an anti-reflective coated, which is supposed to help cut down with the glare in sunlight.

thanks


----------



## Dylan777 (Dec 16, 2013)

Gino said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > Gino said:
> ...



I'm not sure it has anti-reflective, but I see fine outdoor.


----------

